# WTB - 20” kenda mx billboard tires



## Ricollector (Dec 28, 2021)

I am looking to purchase a new 20”x2.125 kenda mx billboard k44 BMX tire. If you want to sell or know of someone, please contact me. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ricollector (Feb 7, 2022)

Ricollector said:


> I am looking to purchase a new 20”x2.125 kenda mx billboard k44 BMX tire. If you want to sell or know of someone, please contact me. Thank you for your help.
> 
> View attachment 1535922



FOUND!


----------

